# Guess what I beat!!



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

I was talking about street racing here, even after being asked to edit my thread. Now it's deleted.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

we don't condone street racing here. please edit your post.


----------



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

James said:


> we don't condone street racing here. please edit your post.


Umm, ok sorry. Its funny though how many street racin stories I have seen on here and nobody is givin them crap about it. Just tryin to get some other input.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

James is nicer than me... Consider this your one and only warning. Next time I see you post a street racing thread, you will be banned.

If you see someone else posting one, let me know by reporting the post and we will deal with them accordingly. Everyone gets treated the same, so don't think I'm singling you out.


----------

